# Missing Lake = Lakemaster



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Lakemaster has just announced the release of the Version 2 mapping card for the GL area. They added about 3 minor lakes... but I was hoping that they would add West Branch with a HD map.

Does anyone have an explaination why WB isn't even on the card??
(Not only is it not a high def map, it is not there at all!)


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

It may be listed as Michael j kirwan reservoir.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

muskyhound said:


> It may be listed as Michael j kirwan reservoir.


Yep that's the official name.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I looked at the list for the new chip and neither West Branch nor Michael J Kirwin are listed. I looked at my last year chip and not there either in my Humminbird and not there either.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Lakemaster has just announced the release of the Version 2 mapping card for the GL area. They added about 3 minor lakes... but I was hoping that they would add West Branch with a HD map.
> 
> Does anyone have an explaination why WB isn't even on the card??
> (Not only is it not a high def map, it is not there at all!)
> ...


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I have the Navionics app on my iphone and Micheal J Kirwan Reservoir is on there. I love that app, only $10.


----------

